# First TT, heres what ive done so far. (PICS)



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, my name is Alastair from Wiltshire (uk). Ive had my TT for 3 weeks now and its great! Ive had previous Audis being A4s (b6) I wasnt planning on getting a TT but this popped up and the timing couldnt have been better.

So, its a 52 Audi TT 225.
Half leather and alcantara interior
and all the usual extras, bose etc etc.

The day i picked her up.













Dirty engine



Cleaning



Done









After getting it relativly clean as im mega OCD with the way my cars look is was happy.

Next up was the mechanical side of things, so heres the list of what i did at the start of the month.

SKF cambelt kit inc damper for tensioner.
Water pump with metal impellar.
Aux belt
Aux belt tensioner.
Coolant change
Brake fluid change (2 litre flush)
Oil 5w30 VW
Oil filter
Air filter
Pollen Filter
Fuel filter
NGK-R spark plugs
Haldex oil
Haldex oil filter
Air con service
Tracking (laser alignment)
2x anti roll bar drop links ( literally had the worst knocking noise ever, these sorted that out!!)
New front and Rear number plates (something i do on every car i get, and for under a fiver for the pair why not!)
So its pretty much up together now.

Heres some pics....

I opted to using some unipart stuff, the aux belt tensioner and some other items were branded the same as the original parts but just without the Audi logo, 



Im a messy git when i get stuck in..





New pump.



Old parts



Water pump fell apart.



Brake Fluid change..

Dirty



Pressure bled, 2 litres.



Clean



Pollen Filter.

Old and new.



Air con machine doing its thing over 1 hour..



Haldex service including filter.





Removing filter with the proper tool.





Old and new..



New Filter fitted.



Filling.



Done.



So thats the servicing, maintenance done. Glad i did the cambelt as it was last changed 7 years ago and the water pump was original to the car!!

Couple of shots after some machining.











Thats as far as ive got in my 3 week of of ownership.

More part will be arriving this week.

New thermostat (Genuine)
New Turbo to Manifold gasket (genuine) Thought my engine was tappy as hell under load until i discovered this blown gasket, only noticeable under load with the window down. Ive made a temporary fix with gum gum which has worked a treat!!
Two new front tyres 225/40 18 Avon ZV3. (was supposed to order zz5 but i messed up, proper pissed about that lol)

Will update as and when i do some more work


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Nice work there matey  you have a great garage and tool kit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Top work fella , car looks very tidy indeed


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

basky said:


> Nice work there matey  you have a great garage and tool kit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Basky.


Hello basky, im a Renault techy, been there for 10 years now, the black Snap-on box is mine.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alastair, Welcome to the TTF..You have been busy.
Hoggy.


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks lovely! Wish I had a garage and tools like yours! 

Richard


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

wow *rolls in to your garage* me next 

Looks very tidy!

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice work so far what's next


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Cheers for the comments guys, once ive done the thermostat, turbo gasket and tyres i will be getting the wheels powder coated to make them look there best, possibly staying silver though, only other colour i would consider would be anthracite.

Revo remap is on the cards aswell 

Oh yea, does this forum sell club window stickers?

Ta


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Alastair. said:


> Cheers for the comments guys, once ive done the thermostat, turbo gasket and tyres i will be getting the wheels powder coated to make them look there best, possibly staying silver though, only other colour i would consider would be anthracite.
> 
> Revo remap is on the cards aswell
> 
> ...


If you join TTOC then you get some  TTF However I dont think have any 

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Good work fella - car's looking really nice. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I think your tool box is the size of my house :lol:

Top effort, car looks nice


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great effort there, put most to shame! That toolbox comes in handy I guess! 8)


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to the TTF car's looking good, you've packed some effort in there in a short space of time... well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great, where abouts in Wiltshire are you based?


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello again, Ali!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Your names not Ed china is it? Lol. Pics look like scenes from Wheeler Dealer programme. Great pics and write up. looks like a nice example. 
Welcome to TT Forum.

Paul


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Em6x said:


> Looks great, where abouts in Wiltshire are you based?


Im in Westbury Em.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

TomQS said:


> Hello again, Ali!


Ah, hello Tom, cs.net!!


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> Your names not Ed china is it? Lol. Pics look like scenes from Wheeler Dealer programme. Great pics and write up. looks like a nice example.
> Welcome to TT Forum.
> 
> Paul


Thanks for reminding me, missed mondays episode lol.


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

Em6x said:


> Looks great, where abouts in Wiltshire are you based?


I was just about to ask where abouts he was, are you in wilts too Em6x?

Im Swindon.... i feel a meet coming on!


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

great work fella in such a short space of time! i could do with that sort of space and kit for mine look forward to future updates got a feeling this is going to get interesting


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Lamb's TT said:


> Em6x said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great, where abouts in Wiltshire are you based?
> ...


I'm in Chippenham, I'd be up for a meet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lamb's TT (Apr 3, 2013)

shaneTT said:


> Lamb's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Em6x said:
> ...


Where abouts? my dad lives in christian malford ...... and i grew up in Foxham!


----------



## seTT (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow. Top stuff, fella!


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

shaneTT said:


> Lamb's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Em6x said:
> ...


I'm up for a meet, I'm in Swindon


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Got my new manifold to turbo gasket today from TPS for under £6, got 3 new bolts aswell as i was worried about them snapping off whilst undoing the originals. 3x bolts were £13 lol.

Anyways, all done now, no more tappy blowing gasket, could only really hear it when the window was down but anyhow it needed changing.

Heres were it was, burried at the back of the engine, 3x bolts to remove and they were mega tight, i thought each one snapped as the undone with a massive bang.



Gasket out, split in two pieces, new one ready for action.



Refitting with new bolts..



In she goes.



Done.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Changed the thermostat today, pain in the arse. My temp guage now stays on 90!! Need a new dipstick though as it snapped, the plastic had gone really brittle so its wrapped in insulation tape until Tuesday.


----------



## n88byb (May 8, 2010)

What I did when I changed mine, was to cut about 5 mm off the tang of the metal bracket that engages in the top of the dipstick tube. It is too long and that's why you have to bend the tube so much to fit the bracket.Its then is so much easier to fit the metal bracket.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

So, since replacing the thermostat my mpg has really improved,previously I was getting between 22 and 25 mpg. And now I'm getting 30 mpg easily. It's currently on 33.7


----------



## tnewson (Oct 19, 2013)

n88byb said:


> What I did when I changed mine, was to cut about 5 mm off the tang of the metal bracket that engages in the top of the dipstick tube. It is too long and that's why you have to bend the tube so much to fit the bracket.Its then is so much easier to fit the metal bracket.


Done the same with mine after snapping the original.. Maybe it's a good test of how ductile the plastic is though, so you definitely know when to change it 

tnewson


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Great thread this is:
Any tips for removing stripped turbo/manifold gasket torx bolts?


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

jhoneyman said:


> Great thread this is:
> Any tips for removing stripped turbo/manifold gasket torx bolts?


Yea, cry. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Alastair. said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread this is:
> ...


I have already 
Manged to remove one so replaced that with a new longer headed bolt . Other two are stripped and stuck


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

jhoneyman said:


> Alastair. said:
> 
> 
> > jhoneyman said:
> ...


Have you rounded the head off or they just wont come out/keep spinning?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Alastair. said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > Alastair. said:
> ...


Heads are rounded , those old originals have small heads


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Nightmare, i would either use an easy out/screw extractor tool, or if that fails weld a nut onto the bolt. Then again there isn't really any room down there..


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Couple of bits turned up today from TPS. New dipstick and tube as i snapped the tube whilst doing the thermostat on the weekend.

Also my V6 rear exhaust valance/surround arrived!! £60.90 brand new inc VAT.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Got my V6 diffuser fitted, along with 2 new rear tyres, 225/40 18 Avon zv5. Also fitted a new dip stick and tube as i broke my old one replacing my thermostat.

Before



Now





Quick wash only.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking really good. It's a very smart idea to blitz the servicing as soon as you get the car. You've literally done everything now, so hopefully you can just enjoy it with no more worries!


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

temporarychicken said:


> Looking really good. It's a very smart idea to blitz the servicing as soon as you get the car. You've literally done everything now, so hopefully you can just enjoy it with no more worries!


Yep, that's how i roll. I don't see the point in making a car look nice/adding parts until its mechanically sound.


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

Looks really nice, you can clean or service my car anytime....lol


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Sweet, just rang Audi Bath to see if I have any outstanding recalls on my TT and I do. Booked in for the end of the month for 4 new coils and a health check, all for free.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Alastair. said:


> Sweet, just rang Audi Bath to see if I have any outstanding recalls on my TT and I do. Booked in for the end of the month for 4 new coils and a health check, all for free.


Be interesting to see what the 'health check' uncovers lol


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

If they find anything i will be stunned. I know this car inside and out now


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

They will find things that they think they can screw you out of your hard earned cash when I got my tt had the same health check and cool packs, they tried saying my anti roll bar needed changing as it had a little rust showing


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Alastair. said:


> If they find anything i will be stunned. I know this car inside and out now


I bet you come out with a list!!! :evil:

Great thread this, keep it up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Got the TT cleaned up today and went for a drive.


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Alastair. said:


> Got the TT cleaned up today and went for a drive.


Those seats... That's my favourite interior, as soon as I sat in mine I new I was buying the car even before starting the engine.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Yep I do love the alcantara seats, bit different to the normal full leather.


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

Alastair. said:


> Yep I do love the alcantara seats, bit different to the normal full leather.


There's one problem with that... It makes me want the QS steering wheel, gear knob and hand brake to match the alcantara!

Overall a lovely looking car that you're doing good with, I'm following this thread with anticipation.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Spot the difference.


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Light patch

Do I win a prize?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Alastair. said:


> Spot the difference.


Looking good! Really tidy's the back end up


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

All 4 ignition coils replaced today as per Audis campaign/recall. Health checked didn't show up anything apart from my reverse light being red (patch over reverse lamp) they said it was the cleanest mk1 they had seen in years. Well happy.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Little update, managed to get me a steal off eBay, Audi TTS 3 bar front grill in factory phantom black for £42 and its immaculate! Painted my lower grill to.

Before



After


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yep looks really clean and still one of the best colours for the TT

Sal


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice matey. Still enjoying it? Mapped yet? If you want a go in a mapped one to make up your mind I'm not a million miles from you..


----------



## Jcb. (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, wish I had the knowledge (and tools) to perform this sort of work on every car I have ever bought!!

Well done with the super clean motor


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

TomQS said:


> Nice matey. Still enjoying it? Mapped yet? If you want a go in a mapped one to make up your mind I'm not a million miles from you..


Yea, still enjoying it, great cars tbh. Ive got a few things to do before a remap like front bumper respray and wheel refurb then i will think about a map. Should be properly quick with a map as its not bad standard!!


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Alastair. said:


> TomQS said:
> 
> 
> > Nice matey. Still enjoying it? Mapped yet? If you want a go in a mapped one to make up your mind I'm not a million miles from you..
> ...


If you don't think it goes bad now, you'd be amazed once mapped.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Won a replacement head-unit on eBay, for £1.20 lol. Swapped over the face-plate and buttons as my original was horrid, also dropped my front bumper off to my mates body shop this evening for a spruce up.

Before



After



Bumper off and on its way.


----------



## Trevmitchell (Jul 13, 2014)

Looking really good, keep us updated.


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Very clean example mate, nice work!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Excellent work there fella, I'm picking up my first Audi TT tomorrow night, an 03 in Moro blue with aniseed 

Luckily for me as I'm not a skilled mechano like you  it's had all that work done in the last 12 months.

Loving the OCD stripping on the alacantara


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Bumper back, looks brand new, forgot how good my mate is at spraying. Immaculate!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... it's really coming on mate- always enjoy a good restoration thread, nice to see the little things done well ... I wish I had a mate who worked in a bodyshop ... keeping stonechips and the like at bay is an absolute nightmare! ...
... keep up the good work! ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Cheers bandit, got the bumper and trims refitted earlier at work, looks so fresh now.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Purchased a new key pad for my spare Original key off eBay for £1.87, nice little touch.

Before



After


----------



## Ash87 (Aug 10, 2014)

Brilliant thread. Your car looks immaculate!
I've left a deposit on a MK1 225 in the same colour but with full black leather interior.

Nice to see a fine silver example, that's until I can stare at my own from the living room window.

I'm going to get the same front grille and rear vallance, nice touch.


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

I have the exact same tt, wish it was as immaculate as this! Good job!


----------



## TTTobz (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks great mate  how did younget your engine bay soooo clean lol?


----------



## Robdogg3058 (Aug 7, 2014)

Are the bottom grills on the bumper easy enough to take out for spraying?


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Cheers guys, lower grills are easy to remove, get down on your knees, unclip the outer ones then get round hand inside and unclip the middle grill from the rear.

Engine bay is clean because im ocd lol/


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Alastair. said:


> Cheers guys, lower grills are easy to remove, get down on your knees, unclip the outer ones then get round hand inside and unclip the middle grill from the rear.
> 
> Engine bay is clean because im ocd lol/


Great thread, mine had a lot of the mechanical stuff done but seems we've had a similar journey on the OCD cleaning front :mrgreen:

I also want to get the grilles out and replace the head unit buttons, nice bargain you got there. Will look forward to reading more of your progress.


----------



## Robdogg3058 (Aug 7, 2014)

Alastair. said:


> Cheers guys, lower grills are easy to remove, get down on your knees, unclip the outer ones then get round hand inside and unclip the middle grill from the rear/


Cheers I am going to sort mine out this weekend.


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi awseome work there.

obviously you have a lot of knowledge! I am looking at a TT and it has an induction kit fitted. I was wondering if you TT is standard. If so could you show a picture of the area behind the battery where the induction kit is fitted without the cover?

Thanks


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Cleaned the TT up today, and fitted a Honda S2000 air filter (cost me £12.30 deliverd from Euro car parts), not sure it for me as the induction noise and dump valve noise is stupidly loud.


----------



## mrdanward (Aug 29, 2014)

Real nice example this, looking great.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Is the Lynx deodorant part of your Crumpet Catching Kit? OR...did it come with the car!?  
Great series of photos, keep up the good work you'll get lots of ideas off this Forum though you seem to be doing quite well on your own. Defcons, polybushes and thicker anti roll bars are also a good mod.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Now for sale guys, £3995' just fitted some new Bosch aero wipers today.See the for sale section.


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

Fitted a connects 2 for my iPhone to allow music to play through the standard stereo, great bit of kit. Car is still for sale, will be listing it on various websites next week. £3995 Ono


----------



## admur (Aug 25, 2014)

Why for sale after all that love?


----------



## Alastair. (Apr 22, 2014)

admur said:


> Why for sale after all that love?


Company car is on its way


----------

